# HCx vs. Cx - Need the better reception?



## lytemup (Sep 26, 2006)

In the market for a GPS (do not/have never had one). Do I really need one of the newer ones with the improved reception (i.e. Garmin HCx)? Do you really lose a signal in dense cover without it? Has anyone tried it to know that it is that much better? 
Looks like it creates a bit more drain on the battery also. Thanks


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a Garmin 60csx, and it locks on the sats., inside my house.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

But do you *REALLY* need one? Only you can answer that question. Where will you be using it (and when)? When the leaves are off the trees there is not much difference in signal reception (but these is some difference). How much do you want to spend?

I own the GPSMap 76CSx, GPSMap 76Cx, GPSMap 60Cx, and the plain ol' GPS-72. The "x" models do get good reception in tree cover (and have yet to "lose" a signal with them), but they still "bounce" around a lot. They are not perfect, but outperform the GPS-72 with signal reception under "difficult conditions. I will also say all of these units are fairly equal (as far as signal reception) when used in the open.

I have not had the chance to play with any of the "H" models yet, but still use the 72 on the water when fishing (it floats and is water proof).

GPS technology is constantly improving, and as soon as you buy it...well, it seems outdated very quickly. You gonna buy a windows 98 operating system or Vista if you get a new computer?

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was at a seminar for work about the new HCX models. It is an upgrade and soon they will phase out the CX. It does get better, faster reception. Right now a lot of the stores have the models at the same price too . I know our stores took the older ones out of stock and the HCX models were the same price as the old ones. I have not seen a larger drain on the battery. usually you see the battery usage go up if it is black and white or has an altimiter and or barameter.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

on Garmin's website and see the the newer handheld "H' models are offered only in the eTrex Summit, Venture, Legend and Vista mapping models--nothing yet in the GPSMap 60's or 76's or any of the basic units.

Steve


----------



## Sportsman's Warehouse (Aug 30, 2007)

The Garmin 60 and 76's have the sirf recievers which are as good if not better than the H's. Garmin has came out with the H series just for the smaller models. Not only do you get better reception you get it instantly. You turn it on and 5 seconds later your locked in. Definetely the way to go. The H series don't come with a memory card but you can buy a Gig at Bestbuy for like $30.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Sportsman's Warehouse said:


> The Garmin 60 and 76's have the sirf recievers which are as good if not better than the H's. Garmin has came out with the H series just for the smaller models. Not only do you get better reception you get it instantly. You turn it on and 5 seconds later your locked in. Definetely the way to go. The H series don't come with a memory card but you can buy a Gig at Bestbuy for like $30.


My 60 and two 76's have a signal lock within 10 seconds if I turn them on and I'm not too far from the area where they were turned off.

I was kinda figuring that maybe the H models were incorporating the SiRF III technology--don't know that they are though.

Amazon.com has the 1 gig SanDisk cards for $14 right now--order 2 and get free shipping.

Steve


----------



## lytemup (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for all the great responses. I guess if there is no/little $$ difference it does not make sense not to get an "H". I should probably pay more attention to the maps (included and available) than anything. I'll use it 99% of the time in MI, especially the Grayling area and East. Would be nice if there was map software that had all the little fire roads/trails that I've noticed even Google maps (or was it WLL?) now seem to have many of. I guess I would ideally get a unit for ~$200 w/color and a SD slot (have cards already). Just not sure about the map part.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

lytemup said:


> thanks for all the great responses. I guess if there is no/little $$ difference it does not make sense not to get an "H"................................................little fire roads/trails that I've noticed even Google maps (or was it WLL?) now seem to have many of. I guess I would ideally get a unit for ~$200 w/color and a SD slot (have cards already). Just not sure about the map part.



*There is a difference.* Those models that come as an "H' have much better reception than those *same models* without the H (and Garmin will be discontinuing the non-H models--you might be able to pick one up at a good price soon). As stated above the H and non-H units of the same model are the same price (or very close), so go with the newer "H" technology for the same price.

What was stated above is the the 60Cx and 76Cx have just as good of reception as the lower priced "H" eTrex models--I'm guessing the "x" in those model numbers correcsponds to the "H' in the less expensive models as far as reception goes.

Garmins topo maps show many of the "Fire Trails", but there are some they do not show as well as some that they show that are no longer there (or never were).

Nothin' wrong with the eTrex's, but with my poor eyesight and large fingers, I opted to go with a larger unit with a bigger screen. Plus......the 60Cx and the 76Cx are twice the price of the lower level eTrex H models.

Steve


----------



## Sportsman's Warehouse (Aug 30, 2007)

The "x" stands for eXpandable memory.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Sportsman's Warehouse said:


> The "x" stands for eXpandable memory.


Yup, but when they came out with those they all had the updated SiRF III technology as well(at least in the 60 abd 76 models).

Steve


----------



## Iceisnice (Mar 5, 2005)

I just bought the the Hcx and really like it. But what I did is I bought it at Cabela's because they have a ton in stock and I had them price match the Walmart online price of $254.44 and Cabela's was selling them for $299. I got my memory card from Newegg.com its a Sanddisk (? or Scandisk) Micro SD 2GB for $36 out the door with 3 day shipping. This weekend I am loading up City Navigator NA.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Sportsman's Warehouse stated above that with these new "H" models coming out that Garmin will be phasing out the older (non-"H") models of the same unit......and that the comparable units are the SAME price. Make sure you get the newer technology (with the "H") and don't pay the same price for the outdated unit of the same model.

I'm guessing a lot of these non "H" models will be dropping in price and one may be able to get quite the bargin on them soon....they will still work and have their place (especially over the water and out in the open).

I'd love to pick up a dozen new eTrex Legends (non-H) for 50-60 bucks each to use in my science classes. I'm watching Garmins website for the official announcement of "DISCONTINUED" for some of these units that use the "older technology"....and then off to search the web for the bargins.

Steve


----------



## kitty123 (Sep 6, 2007)

In fact, there are some other good GPS brand besides Garmin, such as Magellan, TomTom, Jensen, whatever. And there are many online sites that you can find what you need more convenient, such as buy, newegg, amazon, dealstudio. I also like to search the web for the bargins. Here is one that I usually go for GPS. There are all kinds of GPS there, i am sure you can find what is suitable. 
http://www.dealstudio.com/viewsavings.php?deals_group_id=15


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I just picked up the etrex Vista for $170 at Gander Mt... it is a HUGE upgrade from my 12 that finally died last weekend...

I could not see spending an extra $100 plus for something that is going to be out dated by next season... the color is nice but not that nice...:yikes:


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

eTrex Vista HCx here for $225 (no slaes tax).

http://www.gpsonsale.com/garmin/index.htm

Steve


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

that is a good price... I putting the extra $50 bucks into shells...:lol:


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Wasn't trying to knock your choice--you got yourself a good unit. You could have gotten a better one, but you would have to have paid more or it. We all have to draw the line someplace.

My first unit was a GPS 72 (similar to the 12). After 4 years I upgraded, but I still have, and use, the 72.

You'll love that thing. I never leave home without mine.

Good luck and happy hunting.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I've had 3 PM'a today asking if I have purchased stuff from the place I linked above. The answer is yes. I always look for the best price and I have had GREAT service from the places listed below--I buy most of my stuff for GPS from these 3.

There are others....amazon.com, tigergps, etc that are good as well, and occasionally I purchase from them.

http://www.gpsnow.com/

http://www.gpsonsale.com

http://www.thegpsstore.com/Handheld-GPS-C2.aspx?gclid=CND-qP_H3I4CFQJsPAodrVSN9g

also buy a lot of accessories here: http://www.gpsgeek.com/products/12v...-iii-gps-v-gps-iii-60c-60-60cs-72-76-76c-76cs

As I said, there are other good places as well, but I've found the best prices, delivery, and service at these--why change?

Steve


----------

